# Anybody suffered a knee injury where they couldn't touch there heel to their butt?



## dirkmcgirk (Jan 15, 2017)

*Anybody suffered a knee injury where they couldn't touch there heel to their butt?*

IF so, how did you remedy it and what was the cause of such a lack of range of motion?

I have horrible knees and got both scoped due to torn meniscus but i still have a shitty range of motion. If i do standing quad stretch holding on to a wall for balance i can only get my foot a little pass 90 degrees


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 15, 2017)

No injuries, just big hams. 

I find it easiest and most effective to use a couch for the couch stretch, oddly enough.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 16, 2017)

Lol I just tried to touch my heel to my ass. I couldn't bend my big ****in legs that far to save my life


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Jan 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Lol I just tried to touch my heel to my ass. I couldn't bend my big ****in legs that far to save my life



thanks for not making me feel too old


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 17, 2017)

dirkmcgirk said:


> IF so, how did you remedy it and what was the cause of such a lack of range of motion?
> 
> I have horrible knees and got both scoped due to torn meniscus but i still have a shitty range of motion. If i do standing quad stretch holding on to a wall for balance i can only get my foot a little pass 90 degrees



did you get injured.....??  what was it like...??  

have you been threw rehab..??  If so didnt they specifically work on range of motion...?


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Jan 18, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> did you get injured.....??  what was it like...??
> 
> have you been threw rehab..??  If so didnt they specifically work on range of motion...?



just met with my physical therapist and they said it was because during PT from my knee scopes we only worked on knee strength and not range of motion. she gave me a few exercises to try daily and made sure to emphasize a change would not take place over night. Nonetheless, I will be super diligent about it because my lack of range of motion is damn near a safety hazard. I can't squat like a catcher or do ATG squats.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 18, 2017)

when was the PT....??

You should still be able to go back for more, if you specifically ask about range of motion they will focus on it.  Shit, you may hear pops, snaps n cracks as they pull it further n further back.  


Last how old are you..?  Age will really effect recovery


----------



## dirkmcgirk (Jan 18, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> when was the PT....??
> 
> You should still be able to go back for more, if you specifically ask about range of motion they will focus on it.  Shit, you may hear pops, snaps n cracks as they pull it further n further back.
> 
> ...



37. This was 2 years ago but im going to PT now for a torn rotator cuff


----------



## Muffy (Jan 21, 2017)

I have an old ACL injury in my left knee and sqrewed up both knees a bit a few months back where i couldn't even sit on the toilet to take a shit without being in pain.  My chiro says it was due to weak glutes and hammies.  I was totally bumed out especially being that I am a beginner.  So, I didn't train legs for 1-2 months (a bit extreme I know, but it was really bad).  I just focused on a lot of glute exercises like bridges, firehydrants, and things of that nature to build strength behind there (at first I wasnt feeling shit and then the more I started to do them my glutes were on fire).  Since then I have no knee issues at all.  If I feel that my knee(s) begin to bother me I wear a compression sleeve which acts a placebo for your knees.  Meaning it sends a message to your brain saying that your knee is stable.  Others tend to think compression sleeves will prevent strength in that area due to the extra support.  I have old scar tissue in my left knee from the ACL tear, but before every session I train, I make sure I do stretching, rolling, and at least 10-20 minutes of glute activation exercises.  I hope this helps hun...xoxo.


----------

